
Practicing Focused Thought - raju
http://howtogetfocused.com/chapters/practicing-focused-thought/
======
DenisM
Whether this author had a point I will never know because article is rather
poorly written. To support virtues of "focused thought" the article starts
stating that some unspecified "researchers" "discovered" something. Citations,
or it didn't happen. Such claims must be falsifiable or dropped.

Then it posits a question "how to practice focused thought" and the first
suggestion is "I like practicing focused thought by writing before starting
work". That's a uselessly self-referential recommendation. Why even bother
posting something that can't be used under a question that presumes a
practical, usable answer?

